

Anyone using Javascript on server side? - snowstorm

I see plenty of frameworks try to promote Javascript to be used on server-side:<p>http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Server-side_JavaScript
http://www.joyeur.com/2009/01/14/joyent-acquires-reasonably-smart<p>I seriously doubt exiting server-side developers would use Javascript for server-side programming.<p>It doesn't make much sense to me as there are plenty of mature languages for server-side.<p>so is it just for front-end developers to apply their Javascript magic on server-side?
======
axod
I plan to use this in Mibbit, as a plugin system. Probably Rhino.

The idea would be that someone can write a backend and frontend component,
submit them, and it'll be a little plugin app.

So you could have a whiteboard, multiplayer tetris, etc etc appearing next to
the IRC chat.

------
tower10
I prototyped a Rails-like framework in JavaScript using Rhino and Servlets and
was suprised how feasible the whole thing seemed for a production website.
JavaScript is perfectly capable for this IMO.

The benefits come when you start to re-use code on the front- and back-end. An
obvious example is form validation business rules. Using the same models can
be really handy in AJAX-heavy apps, too. It can be very DRY if done right.

I saw that someone recently wrote a V8 module for Apache - that could lead to
some really interesting developments.

------
snowstorm
Building desktop Linux applications with JavaScript:
[http://arstechnica.com/articles/paedia/javascript-gtk-
bindin...](http://arstechnica.com/articles/paedia/javascript-gtk-bindings.ars)

------
zh
<http://appjet.com/>

